# What is your favorite minute of atonal music?



## Aries (Nov 29, 2012)

What is your favorite minute of atonal music? What do you like about it and how does it affect you?

The section does not have to be exactly one minute long. It can also be 20 seconds or 3 minutes. You can also mention several sections of atonal music, but the point is not some kind of ranking but the remarks what you like about the music.

There are many threads with abstract talk about atonal music. The purpose of this thread is achieve a more concrete perception what people like about atonal music.

The exact definition of atonal music is up to you.


----------



## Opisthokont (Dec 16, 2021)

I really like the conceit of just presenting a minute of music - it's fascinating to think through. I decided to go strictly with the limit just because I thought it would be more interesting.

I had to go with Milton Babbitt's Minute Waltz: 



. 
It's quite jazzy and really fun to listen to. You can hear the sense in which different sections come together to form fascinating rhytmic and harmonic ideas and then the ways in which they fall apart - a series of syzygies held together by constant motion.


----------

